# GCRM Scotland anyone used them?



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi

I have had 2 funded cycles on the NHS already both unsuccessful    We have recently moved to Scotland and are now looking at having a third cycle and have been to see the GCRM clinic in Glasgow which is a private centre.  Has anyone any experience of this clinic who can tell me how they got on or if they would recommend? thanks x


----------



## Meikle (Jan 14, 2012)

hi hopeful sorry its taken so long for anyone to respond. There is a great thread on the locality boards which is for GCRM lots of ladies on there going through treatment. I would highly reccomend them even though just completed my 1st ivf which wasnt succesful, will be cycling with them again in a few months when I am ready. Please feel free to ask any specific questions or check out the GCRM thread.

Meikle


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Meikle thanks for letting me know. I am sorry your cycle didn't work, its tough I know


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

Gcrm are brilliant im with them and had one round of ivf which resulted in my pregnancy but sadly had miscarriage in may i also just had a fet which was unsuccessfull . They are very nice and sympathetic and they make you feel at ease no matter where u are in ur cycle. They also offer a councelling service which is free up until 3 months after your treatment. I will be having fet again there in november x gl with ur tx x


----------



## 8868dee (May 14, 2008)

They fully explain everything and will recommemd what they can do for u xxx u can also ring them and no problem or concern is trivial to them


----------



## parkeraah (Nov 23, 2011)

Hi there, I have had no experience of nhs cycles but we had our first cycle there this year and result was our bfp.  I felt they were great every step of the way....


----------



## LilyFlower.. (Sep 30, 2012)

I would recommend them too.  Totally different to NHS, so, so nice in every way and it just makes the whole thing that bit easier.


----------



## hopeful m2b (May 5, 2011)

Hi All, thanks for your replies.  Sorry I haven't been on for a while.  Hope everyone is doing ok.  We are about to start treatment at the end of the month, so far GCRM have been great x


----------

